# The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If I have ten words to say then I'll use ten words. When I have only a single confirmation word I'm not inclined to add more words to satisfy the forum god's need to gobble more words.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I just add a bunch of periods, like I am still thinking about what to write.........


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Is there really minimum and maximum word quota?Do we get scolded and by whom do we get scolded?Just who are the forum gods?Are "THEY" man or machine?Also,if "THEY" are watching,do we get graded on our posts?Just wondering.....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's built in to the software. A minimum of ten words can be added at a time. There is no grading per se, it's just us humans.

I like Havasu's suggestion. Now all I have to do is remember to use it.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

.........................................................


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Why do i always get these messages from all the Carbon Media Group sites when i don't sign in.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can think of two reasons, although you should be seeing it from this one too. Reason one, you do have malware. Download Malwarebytes, it's free, and scan your computer. Two, it's your ISP provider. Providers like Hughesnet have consistently been identified as being a non welcomed entity. I don't know why, I've never seen an explanation for why it happens with them so often.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> Why do i always get these messages from all the Carbon Media Group sites when i don't sign in.


Your IP must be o a watch list or some reason.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It's a CMG thing.I have Exede internet.When I'm signed on i never get that message.
It happens on all CMG sites.
Forum List
Beekeeping Forum
Cattle Forum
Chicken Forum
Dairy Goat Info
Homesteading Today
Midwest Horse
Pig Forum
The Goat Spot
Tractor Forum


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Then after you do the security check you get the page that prompts you to sign up.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It usually does it on pictures,occasionally on threads also.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Signed off.
View attachment 19523

Signed on.
View attachment 19524


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, basically Exede is on a watch list. Exede has a customer forum that you should go to and let them know what is happening. They will contact the Carbon Media Group and work out whatever their differences are. 

I know this because I saw it happening with Hughesnet again and again.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

But why don't i get flagged when I'm signed on?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

http://www.tractorforum.com/f132/just-bought-sears-st-16-questions-31402/#post218351

Click the link,see post#5. Do you see a picture or a link?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I see a link.

I don't know all of the ins and outs of how websites determine someone accessing a site is a threat. I guess in the big picture it doesn't matter since it's Exede and the forum that have to be brought together to deal with the issue. There is nothing you can do except report it to Exede. 

It is an ongoing issue and it appears to happen most often with satellite companies. I have yet to see them explain why they keep getting put on watch lists. Even though I don't use FB it seems every other month Hughes users can not access it at all. Then it takes two or three days for someone to pay attention to the complaints and then another two or three to fix the issue and it's always on the sat's side.

And you can call CS for Exede but more than likely your computer will be blamed and nothing will get fixed. Going to the forum gets humans here in the states and usually they are at HQ and can get things done more rapidly.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I was just curious . I just avoid the other "forum" sites.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I see a link.
> 
> I don't know all of the ins and outs of how websites determine someone accessing a site is a threat. I guess in the big picture it doesn't matter since it's Exede and the forum that have to be brought together to deal with the issue. There is nothing you can do except report it to Exede.
> 
> ...


You guys also stop getting email notifications I've noticed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Email notifications from who, Austin? 

I don't have sat for internet any more, it drove me nuts after a while. Was down more than it was up so now I use a Jet Pack.


----------

